# No Resort Photo Available for DVC Rental Ad



## BWV Dreamin (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello, I have placed an ad for rent for Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary at WDW. I think it is too new, I can't seem to find the resort picture to add to the listing. All of the other DVC resorts are listed, just not Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary. Can anyone or a moderator help me with this? Thank you, Hope


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Oct 18, 2009)

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hello, I have placed an ad for rent for Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary at WDW. I think it is too new, I can't seem to find the resort picture to add to the listing. All of the other DVC resorts are listed, just not Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary. Can anyone or a moderator help me with this? Thank you, Hope



bumping for mods.....


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2009)

Please send a private message to TUGBrian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2009)

if its a points ad, there are no photos for points ads =)

if its for the resort and no picture is available, the resort review page manager can be emailed any photos of the resort for upload to the site...they will then be included on the ad automatically for you!


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Oct 20, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> if its a points ad, there are no photos for points ads =)
> 
> if its for the resort and no picture is available, the resort review page manager can be emailed any photos of the resort for upload to the site...they will then be included on the ad automatically for you!



I have sent you a PM. Still no posting of my rental ad. This is not for points listing. Thanks.


----------



## icydog (Oct 20, 2009)

You cannot use any DVC pictures or any pictures taken for another website. What you can do is ask if anyone has a photo or two of the place and send it to Redweek. They will post it for you. Go to the DVC forums and ask over there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2009)

why would he send the photo to redweek about his TUG ad?

firstly Ive responded to your email, your PM...and your admin message about this issue (and now your post)

thats a bit overkill for a single issue, in the future an email is all that is necessary.

Your ad is posted, as all ads are within 24 hours of being submitted, however you submitted an "other" ad type, these were not intended for regular timeshares and do not show up in regular searches.

There is a warning on the page when you select the "other" ad type about this.

you would need to change your ad to a fixed/floating/or points ad if you wish it to show up with searches.

as for disney photos, we would only have what users have submitted...with such a new resort...I dont know of any available at the moment.

also if its a points ad, there would be no picture of points either way as mentioned before.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2009)

edit I deleted your second duplicate post about this issue.  (so thats an email, a pm, an admin note, and two different threads)

also of note, when you log into the marketplace to view your ads, there is a status message in capital/bold print on the right...yours says POSTED.


----------



## BWV Dreamin (Oct 20, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> edit I deleted your second duplicate post about this issue.  (so thats an email, a pm, an admin note, and two different threads)
> 
> also of note, when you log into the marketplace to view your ads, there is a status message in capital/bold print on the right...yours says POSTED.



I have sent you a PM...it still is not there. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2009)

yes it is there, its been there since it was posted an hour or so after you submitted it.

as I have mentioned going on 4 times now...you have posted an "other" ad type.  these are not intended for regular timeshares...so when you serach in a location...or for a resort...you wont see "other" ad types.

This is why you cannot see your ad, not that it isnt posted.

I have suggested you edit your ad to a fixed or floating or points week so it shows up where you want it to, but you keep telling me you cannot find your ad in the site.

You need to change your ad type if you wish for it to show up in searches for the resort.  There is no other way around this.


to edit your ad, simply log into the marketplace here  http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

click "edit your existing ads / view your messages"

find the ad you wish to edit, and click "edit this ad"

then change the ad type from "other" to fixed/floating or points...and go from there to input the appropriate information.


----------

